# Baby Lamb! Now what?



## FlightsofFancy (Mar 9, 2011)

A woman who has been buying my goats milk for her baby lamb, just called and asked if I wanted it. She couldn't "do it" anymore! So of course I said "YES!" But now what? I have no idea how to raise a lamb. I think it's a St Croix about 2 weeks old. It's  doing great on the goats milk, so that's a bonus. What else do I need to do? Can it live with my dairy goats? AND can it give any diseases to my disease free herd?
I welcome all suggestions!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 9, 2011)

You need to take a picture of her is what you need to do.


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Mar 9, 2011)

Heehee! Her name is Mary and the sweater is from the previous owner, but oh so cute!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 9, 2011)

Get outta town!  That is the CUTEST face!!! 

I'm going to rescind my previous statement about lamb being delicious.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't feed it goat feed, or goat minerals. There is too much copper and sheep are sensitive to copper.  Otherwise pretty much the same as goats


----------



## helmstead (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, dangit Kel, she's ADORABLE...

but I think she'll have to live with your horse.

As far as diseases...IDK?  Hopefully some sheep people will chime in.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my dang....is that thing REAL???

So...listen...I think the best thing is....you need to send her on up here to me and let her live w/ my old sheep....OK?  

I've had 4 kinds of sheep, not a lot of them (1 or 2 here and there) but always mine have lived w/ our goats.  Our current ewe, Pokey...is 10 yrs old, grossly overweight (she eats like a dairy goat) and gets along fine w/ them.

She gets vaccinated w/ the rest of her 'flock'...er...herd.

Sheep can carry CL, but I would *think* she'd be ok unless she was exposed to an open abscess at birth.

How could she let her go....?

*melts*


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok so this is what I now know.... the last owner was feeding her  on demand and that was about every 3 hours or less. So no wonder she was out of her mind and sleep deprived.  Poor Miss Mary will not get fed like that here. Already she is screaming up a little storm, but I bet she takes a full feeding at 10 pm.  Found a feeding schedule on line and it is about the same as a goat.
I guess I will run a complete blood test on her too clarify she is disease free. What about Scrapie?  I am still waiting to get the breeders name to see if it was a clean herd. I am so excited and plan to breed her and have more next year! BUT those will be dam raised!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 9, 2011)

Except the one you're sending to my house.


----------



## kabri (Mar 18, 2011)

That is the most adorable lamb! If you can, find out if the mother of the lamb was vaccinated at least with CD&T, if not with 8way before she gave birth. Otherwise, I would hope for the best and as others said, vac her with your goats.  Congrats!!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

oh, that is the CUTEST little lamb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *heart throbs*


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

FlightsofFancy said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/537_lamb.jpg


This is why I can't rasie sheep.  They are just waaaay too cute when they are little.  

Yes, I know the baby goats are too but they do not look like little teddy bears.  And the goats eventually become butt heads.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 18, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> And the goats eventually become butt heads.




Totally.


----------

